# Solved: Ubuntu 12.4 Unable to mount New Volume Not Authorized



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Hello everyone,

My Z60m Lenovo Thinkpad just stopped working for some odd reason (shaky screen, blue screen, and it just freezes, restarts, and then freezes again without me being able to do anything) So, I had revert to using the super duper old Compaq Presario desktop that I have.

old desktop's specs:

2002-2003 Compaq Presario
Memory: 431.3 MiB,
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3200+
Ubuntu: Release 12.04 (precise) 32-bit Kernel Linux 3.2.0-53-generic-pae GNOME 3.4.2

It runs extremely slow, so much so that I sometimes want to cry since I can't figure out what's going on with my laptop but anyway my problems with Ubuntu are this.

1. Hard drive issues When I first connected my external hard drives to the desktop they worked. After reading how to update/upgrade my Ubuntu from the terminal, I tried to do that since I had not used this computer in years. Before the update, the computer read both of my external hard drives but after the update, I keep getting the exact same error every time I try to open the external hard drives on Ubuntu:

"Unable to mount New Volume Not Authorized"

extra info that might help you: After the update, everytime I try to shutdown the computer it does not completely shut down. It will go to a black screen but will not power down my computer. Also, it will show the purple Ubuntu loading screen and if I press any button it will switch between that purple screen and this long error screen that has error messages on it like this:



> [ 10.557713] EXT4-fs (sda1): 11 orphan inodes deleted [ 10.557715] EXT4-fs (sda1): recovery complete [ 11.211925] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [ 22.658880] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready [ 22.839547] udevd[441]: starting version 175 [ 22.930163] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro [ 23.098547] lp: driver loaded but no devices found [ 23.192882] ACPI: resource nForce2_smbus [io 0x4c00-0x4c3f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [io 0x4c00-0x4c05] [
> 23.192887] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver [ 23.192980] i2c i2c-3: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40 [ 23.228052] NV_TCO: NV TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v0.01 [ 23.228226] NV_TCO: Watchdog reboot not detected. [ 23.228331] NV_TCO: initialized (0x4440). heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0) [ 23.456415] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver [ 23.582011] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16 [ 23.583514] NET: Registered protocol family 31 [ 23.583520] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized [ 23.583525] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized [ 23.583527] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized [ 23.583538] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized [ 23.639872] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3 [ 23.639876] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast [ 23.656978] type=1400 audit(1378993166.827:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=698 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 23.657663] type=1400 audit(1378993166.827:3): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=698 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 23.963408] type=1400 audit(1378993167.131:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=729 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 23.963982] type=1400 audit(1378993167.131:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=729 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 23.972415] type=1400 audit(1378993167.143:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=729 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 24.519826] init: failsafe main process (816) killed by TERM signal [ 24.749309] type=1400 audit(1378993167.919:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper" pid=907 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 24.749792] type=1400 audit(1378993167.919:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper//chromium_browser" pid=907 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 24.776989] type=1400 audit(1378993167.947:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=910 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 24.797036] type=1400 audit(1378993167.967:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=910 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 24.797374] type=1400 audit(1378993167.967:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=910 comm="apparmor_parser" [ 24.895182] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3 [ 25.273673] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22 [ 25.273682] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22 [ 25.273687] hda_intel: Disabling MSI [ 25.273721] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:10.1: setting latency timer to 64 [ 25.430256] init: alsa-restore main process (991) terminated with status 19 [
> 25.956045] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:05.0: Load detected on output B [ 26.212025] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:05.0: Load detected on output B [ 26.280193] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.300772] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.300778] detected fb_set_par error, error code: -22 [ 26.300797] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.318175] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.330487] init: lightdm main process (1048) terminated with status 1 [ 26.388085] hda_codec: ALC883: BIOS auto-probing. [
> 26.388093] hda_codec: ALC883: SKU not ready 0x411111f0 [ 26.458571] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.462068] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.462075] detected fb_set_par error, error code: -22 [ 26.465171] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.465177] detected fb_set_par error, error code: -22 [ 26.465202] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 26.466289] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [ 27.516276] input: HDA NVidia Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input4 [ 27.516559] input: HDA NVidia Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input5 [ 27.516810] input: HDA NVidia Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input6 [ 27.678516] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1267) terminated with status 1 [ 28.603381] Adding 455676k swap on /dev/mapper/cryptswap1. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:455676k [ 34.984020] eth0: no IPv6 routers present [ 41.431779] init: failsafe-x main process (1150) terminated with status 1 [ 43.323688] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] ERROR failed to set mode on [CRTC:6] [21332.755991] forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: eth0: link down [21337.606430] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready [21344.395525] forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: eth0: link up [21344.395868] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready [21355.832035] eth0: no IPv6 routers present


^ the error log is longer than that but I just wanted to show you some of what it looked like.

2. Sound I also am not getting any sound from my computer either.

How can I fix this problem and finally be able to access my external HDD and actually have sound on my computer? Thank you!


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Select a terminal

Run it as root or prefix command mount with sudo.

For example if the it is the 1st partition of the second hard disk sdb1 then the commands

```
sudo su
mkdir /mnt/my_unauthorised_volume
mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/my_unauthorised_volume
```
you can then see all the files of sdb1 by terminal command

```
ls -l /mnt/my_unauthorised_volume
```
The same should appear in the desktop.

You can mount any hard disk in any Linux if you are in root.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Thank you for your reply, saikee. But I do not understand the jargon you are using. I searched Google for partition and it mentioned something about how a hard disk is divided up into storage units. I just want to be able to access my external HDDs on Ubuntu. I don't even know what mounting means per say, that is just the error message I received. I took it to mean I can't access my HDD...

Do you just want me to open a terminal (command line) and type in what you posted line-by-line?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

When you access a hard disk you access the information in a partition which must have been created first and then deposited with data previously.

When you click the hard disk device in the desktop you ask the operating system to mount it so that it can be read and written. If a MS partition was created by someone and you are trying to access it the OS can stop you. This is what I think your problem was.

However as a Linux root user (equivalent to the Admin in MS Windows) you have the right to mount a partition (similar to run as Admin in MS Windows). You do this in a terminal.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

@saikee - I still don't understand what those commands mean. I can just open a terminal and type them but you did not state whether you just wanted me to type what you wrote word-for-word. Is that what I am supposed to do?


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

http://askubuntu.com/questions/177825/how-to-mount-an-external-hdd
Nevermind, I got it to work after reading the above article. Thank you very much!!

To any future users who run into this issue:

Open the terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and then do this command "sudo fdisk -l" to see what your HDDs are listed as on the partition. The word "partition" threw me off but if you don't know what it is then that means you only have one partition so no need to fret. (like I did) I have three HDDs. One internal and two external that I could not 'mount' or access.

Once you know what HDD is listed as sdb1, sdc1, etc. then you follow saikee's instruction but do not type in "my_unauthorized_volume". You can substitute that with the name you have given your HDD if you have one. Then it should work and you go inside the folder you made to access the HDD(s).


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

The name "my_unauthorized_volume" in /mnt is just a name one can create to use. It can be anything one fancies!


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

You know, I just realized I still have an issue with sound on this computer...? How do I fix that?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Try to run the sound program (in the Application, type sound) and unclick the mute.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, that didn't work, saikee.


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Fixed the sound problem. (still have other issues though...) 

For the sound fix, I went into System settings and then Drivers and updated to the recommended driver. Restart and the sound issue was fixed.


----------



## Fagin (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks kman1000, Thanks for your post, it has sorted my sound problem. Thanks a bundle.


----------

